# Another one bites the dust...



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

Got a doe Saturday evening. Bucks are still bachelored up in Limestone County, saw a few.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Stock the freezer!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Fat one too


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

